# easten bikes jane für den anfang?????



## simeondäschler (25. Januar 2007)

hi 
hab mal ne fage an euch: 
ich in bis jezt immer fully gefahren und durch einen freund aufs streeten aufmerksam geworden.  überlege ob ich mir ein 24" streeter oder ein bmx kaufen soll.  was haltet ihr von der easten bikes jane???

danke im vorraus für eure antworten


----------



## RISE (26. Januar 2007)

Ist ein sehr gutes Rad für den Einstieg.
Wenn du wirklich streeten willst, bist du mit einem BMX meiner Meinung nach besser beraten, weil es einfach agiler ist und zumindest mir auch mehr Spaß macht als 24/26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pax (26. Januar 2007)

also das jane hat ein relativ langes oberrohr, glaug 20,75". kürzere rahmen sind agiler aber auch nervöser, z.b. beim dirten. ich bin mit meinem rahmen mit 20" tt ganz zufrieden, werde jetzt aber mal 20,5" probieren. aber wenn du vom fully umsteigst wirst du wahrscheinlich keinen allzugrossen unterschied feststellen. von den komponenten ist es auf jeden fall ein guter anfang, kommt auch drauf an welchen jahrgang du nimmst. für street ist ein bmx oder 24" cruiser ratsam


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (26. Januar 2007)

jane hat 21tt
hatn freund auch und kommt damit super zurecht


----------



## yamseq (26. Januar 2007)

das Jane kann ich auch nur empfehlen, vor allem für den Preis


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Januar 2007)

Ob man damit gut zurecht kommt hängt nicht nur von einem selber sondern auch von der Körpergröße ab. Ich bin keine 1,75 und kann mit nem 21"er überhaupt nichts anfangen.

Mit dem BMX musst du dich mehr reinhängen um damit was anstellen zu können. Jede Woche einmal fahren bringt nichts das muss ein Fulltimehobby sein. Wenn du das begriffen hast kannst du damit sehr schnell Fortschritte machen und wirst mit sicherheit besser als manch einer auf nem MTB. Vor allem lernst du eine sehr smoothe Fahrweise weil alle harten Stöße direkt auf deinen Köper gehen und du ihn mit der Zeit automatisch entlasten willst. 

Aber ist klar, dass dir in einem BMX Forum zum BMX geraten wird.

Im EInsteigerthread stehen eine Menge guter Räder.


----------



## simeondäschler (13. Februar 2007)

wie viel wiegt die 2007er jane denn eigentlich?? kann nirendwo angaben finden.


----------



## Aceface (13. Februar 2007)

simeondäschler schrieb:


> wie viel wiegt die 2007er jane denn eigentlich?? kann nirendwo angaben finden.



weight 27.35 lbs. (Without pegs) -> laut Eastern


----------



## yamseq (13. Februar 2007)

27.35 pounds = 12.4057513 kilograms


----------



## rheinberg hc (2. März 2007)

eastern bikes jane is voll das supa rad! fahre auch ein eastern und komm damit super klar!


----------



## K3KZ (5. März 2007)

Hey Jungs!
Ich hab n ähnliches Problem:
Also ich bin bis jetzt MTB (getunetes "tourenrad") auf street + dirt gefahren.
Und gestern bin ich auf nem BMX von nem Kumpl gefahren und hab gemerkt,dass des eigentlich voll Bock macht!
Jetz meine Frage: Ist jemand von euch auch von mtb auf BMX umgestiegen und kann mir die anfänglichen umstiegsprobleme sagen ODER is des voll assi von mtb jetz so plötzlich auf BMX umzusteigen??????
Ich hab grad KP!
Also wenn ihr mir helfen könntet,wär echt cool 
greez+ big thx
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (5. März 2007)

ich hatte eigentlich garkeine umstiegsprobleme. ein paar stunden fahren und es lief. nur hatte ich respekt die großen sprünge wieder zu machen, aber wenn man sich einmal überwunden hat gehts auch. beim schnellen kurven vielleicht etwas auf den extrem kleinen grenzbereich achten und ansonsten einfach fahren, dann hat man den dreh schnell raus


----------



## Lizard.King (5. März 2007)

ja geht mir genauso, ich bin seit einer woche auf dem bmx unterwegs, vor hohen bunnyhops hab ich "respekt" und dirten mit der kiste kann ich mir noch nicht so ganz vorstellen, aber nach en paar stunden einfahrzeit ist es einfach wunderbar. wenn du dich danach wieder auf ein mtb setzt denkste du sitzt auf nem fully.
an anfang hat man ein bisschen handgelenksschmerzen aber legt sich alles schnell wieder 
also kanns nur empfehlen, ein mtb hat auf der strasse nix verloren


----------



## RISE (5. März 2007)

Die "Angst" vor hohen Bunnyhops hatte ich auch erst und jetzt kann die Muppe nicht mehr genug nach oben gehen...


----------



## K3KZ (5. März 2007)

Also ihr hattet net i-wie probleme????
Weil ich kann mich net entscheiden,ob ich des eastern(26) Nighttrain 26"
Oder n BMX nehm...........
Mein local dealer hätte mir eins von wtp angebote,kann man der Marke vertrauen?Oder sollte ich mir wenn dann  glei was im i-net bestellen?
greetz+thx
Michi


----------



## Son (5. März 2007)

welches wtp?
ich würde zum jane greifen


----------



## K3KZ (5. März 2007)

KP  Es is vorne schwarz und wird nach hinten hin so dunkelgrün und des gibts auch in grau 
greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (5. März 2007)

.


----------



## K3KZ (6. März 2007)

Ich hab jetz rausgekriegt,was des fürn WTP is: des is des 4session!
Is des gut??????
greez+thx Michi


----------



## K3KZ (6. März 2007)

Uuups,ich meinte 4 seasons!


----------



## Son (6. März 2007)

4seasons? is gut, was solls kosten?


----------



## K3KZ (6. März 2007)

Statt 650 würd ichs für 550 bekommen!(Inklusive einem Reflektor*Kettenschutz spaß)


----------



## Bernie123456789 (6. März 2007)

geht klar is auf jedan fall besser als des jane...hat nÃ¤mlich ne richtige bremsleitung und is genauso viel schwer^^

achja neu kostets normal 730â¬ und nich 650...kannst mir ma sagen wo du des so billig herbekommst


----------



## K3KZ (6. März 2007)

HEHEHE.........ich sags dir,wenn ICHS gekauft hab
des is i-wie n Einzelstück und der Händler hat grad so ne Aktion,ABER ich glaub,der griegts für 650usen rein!
Mal no ne Frage:
Welche Reifenbreite fährt man am BMX bei Street+Park+a bizzele dirt?????? 
Und welche Reifn könnt ihr mir da empfehlen???Ich kauf mir evtl die Schwalbe crazy Bob*no irgendwas mit a bizzle Profil!!Oder gibts da besseres???(müsste halt über La Finca vertrieben werden!)
THX für eure Hilfe 
greez 
da K3KZ


----------



## D-StreeT (6. März 2007)

Du willst dir also ein leichtes Bike kaufen und schwere Reifen aufziehen?? Nee lass ma die Finger von den Bobs


----------



## BruteX23 (6. März 2007)

Allroundreifen, da nimmste die von Flybikes.
Street/Park, da is KHE halt mal mit superbem Gewicht am Start.

4Sesions Komplettrad geht voll in Ordnung, endlich mal leute, die gleich mit was Gescheitem anfangen.


----------



## K3KZ (7. März 2007)

Des gibts aba beides net bei La Finca!!!!!(die bobs zwar au net,aba die hat mein dealer hald und ich würdse evtl. zum halben Preis kriegen! )
Also,was gäbs für Alternativen?????
greez+thx Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (7. März 2007)

Die Federal Tires sind tolle Allroundreifen, hab die selber und haben super grip und halten lange und so. Aber sind halt bisschen schwer. Ähnlich schwer, aber reine Streetreifen, sind die Animal. Beides gibts auf jeden bei la Finca.
Primo v-Monster is auch gut und leichter, ka obs das bei lafinca gibt.

EDIT: die schlechtesten Reifen kommen im gegensatz zum MTB-Bereich von Schwalbe.


----------



## K3KZ (7. März 2007)

Hm......."offiziell" sind die Primo Dirtmonster vorne und die Primo V-Monster hinten drauf!!!!!!Aber bei meim Radhändler sehn beide i-wie gleich aus 
Naja.....ich kaufs mir morgn oder so und dann gehts ab 
Also,noma thx für eure Hilfe! 
greez Michi


----------



## Bernie123456789 (11. März 2007)

weiss jemand was das eastern ace of spades atom wiegt? bei der eastern homepage steht dummerweise nix

edit: oh doch habs nur übersehn^^ (27,25lbs)


----------

